# Dukes dog proof traps



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I know we talk about these duke dog proof traps can you dye an wax these traps like coilspring an longspring trap thanks for the help


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes you can..you can also paint them or the best and longest lasting way is to powder coat them. raccoon really work traps over.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks call


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I panted some white and after the first raccoon it was back silver. But I am goin to dip them this week.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to dye them an use a white styrofome cup over ot


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you lived closer I would let you use my powder coating machine.

I have yet to try it on traps though.


----------



## Acedog (Feb 17, 2012)

I was seeing if anybody else had a problem with the chains breaking at the swivel. I set 6 new ones out this weekend and had 2 chains broke i found one of the raccoons i a nearby tree never found the other one. The traps worked great other than that caught 12 raccoons in 3 nights.


----------



## Acedog (Feb 17, 2012)

oh yea i have never dyed mine just waxed.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok thanks ace an call I wish to


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ace, just how big are those Texas raccoons??? I have a few myself and know a guy who sets out a couple dozen of them. He caught 46 this year and most were with the DP. We have not had any problems with them breaking.


----------

